# Material element Wippe



## tune (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen aus welchem Material die Wippe meines Element Team SC 2006 ist und wie sie behandelt ist.

Ich würde die gerne eloxieren, aber dafür muss ich wissen was das für ein Material ist.

danke, schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2007)

halte einen magneten an - wenn er hängen bleibt is es stahl - sonst alu; 

war die frage wirklich ernst gemeint??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tune (3. September 2007)

welches AlU?? Ja die Frage war ernst 

wippen aus stahl beim element??  da bin ich auch schon draufgekommen, dass das ned sein kann


----------



## Der Chris (6. September 2007)

Mich würd das auch interessieren! Also wenn jemand was genaueres zur Alulegierung (!)  der Wippen bei RM weiß...
Wär sehr hilfreich.
Danke schonmal!!


----------



## wilson (6. September 2007)

tune schrieb:


> welches AlU?? Ja die Frage war ernst
> 
> wippen aus stahl beim element??  da bin ich auch schon draufgekommen, dass das ned sein kann



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich hier jetzt total blamiere. Ich bin eigentlich von Stahl ausgegangen. Kann so ein filigranes Teil aus Alu denn auch wirklich halten. Sind doch recht beträchtliche Kräfte, die darauf wirken....
Ich werde heute an meinem (Old) Slayer mal den Magnettest machen.


----------



## Catsoft (6. September 2007)

Definitiv Alu! Bei meinem 98ziger sogar ein Fräßteil...


----------



## Nofaith (7. September 2007)

Bei den neuen Bikes ist es defenitiv aus Alu, es handelt sich um ein geschmiedestes Teil das zusätzlich CNC bearbeitet ist. Schmiedeteile können höhere Belastungen ab als rein CNC gefertigte Teile bei gleichzeitiger Gewichtsreduzierung. Grund dafür ist u.a. das man bei einem Schmiedeteil den Faserverlauf im Material im Umformprozess berücksichtigen kann(wer's genau wissen will muss meinen Chef fragen, ich bin nur der Elektroniker für die Pressen  ).

@wilson: Ist zwar off topic, aber das Element Team gab's 2004 mit 100mm Federweg am Heck, hast ja in 'nem anderem Post danach gefragt. Die Sattelstreben waren bei dem Modell noch aus Alu! Vielleicht findest Du in der Bucht noch so 'nen Rahmen. Wir haben unseren 19er auch darüber losgeschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (9. September 2007)

Die Wippe ist Alu und man kann die eloxieren lassen !
Hatte da auch schon Mal gemacht .
Jede Alulegierung kann man nicht eloxieren , aber da sollte es klappen .
Kann nur sein dass die Farbe nicht so  kräftig wird !!!

Hätte einen 2004 Element TEAM SC in 19 Zoll !


----------

